# Whyever not?



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking through some Dark Elf lists, I've wondered about the construction of their masters. For the ten points it costs, heavy armour, a shield and a SDC give you a two plus save, if you use a hand weapon or beastmaster's scourge. The main question is, why wouldn't you spend the poultry sum required for a sea dragon cloak when it makes your hero that much more durable?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I don't know what lists you have been looking at, because there is rarely any need to include them. The DE armoury is stock full deliciously powered armour and weapons so that mostly covers it. 
Masters are also rarely on their own, usually in units of CoK, BG or sometimes spearmen (lol). As such, they don't really need to go for a super armour. Mostly because Masters are either BSB's or mounted on a CO. Which also gives them a pretty hard save. 

Experience has also taught me that very often those last few points can make a difference between a list that is just right and one thats almost. I too, have caught myself dropping a few measly priced items to include just what I wanted in the right numbers.

Otherwise, I don't know. It's pretty cheap and it works. Maybe it's because you don't want a T3 hero to cost too much (omg, it's the 6 points pointsink!) or because people just forget it exists. Or because assassins are better than masters more often than not.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

WE already have the T3 hero costing too much join us if you want that!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

What, dark eldar?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

What about them?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You wouldn't ever see a Dragon Cloak in use - mainly because they wouldn't be seen alone - and if they can be specifically targetted in a unit, then more often than not it's effects would be negated, or there are more viable targets - i.e Reaper Crew, and Sorceresses


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Aye, this be true, but it does still add +1 to the AS in any case. It's just because there is little need for it.


----------

